# Starting my new job tomorrow...salesperson



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm staying positive and honestly, I'm so happy I'm gonna start working. My confidence is a little better but I'm definitely very nervous....but I feel anxious like anyone else would

I'm getting better, I pray to God that he helps me


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats and good luck. Definitely a job I could never do =/


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck! 
I can't imagine doing that kind of work with my level of SA. 
I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks guys appreciate it !


----------

